# Police Officer Ronil Singh



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer Ronil Singh*

Newman Police Department, California

End of Watch Wednesday, December 26, 2018

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
LODD Mapping FAQs
*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Randy Richardson
Newman Police Department
1200 Main Street
Newman, CA 95360

Phone: (209) 847-2231

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------

